# What helmet do you use?



## RootDKJ (Jul 9, 2009)

Simple enough topic...

My MTB helmet is something like this one, only about 3-4 years old now...

http://www.bellbikehelmets.com/productDetail.asp?prodID=4#


----------



## jarrodski (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Simple enough topic...
> 
> My MTB helmet is something like this one, only about 3-4 years old now...
> 
> http://www.bellbikehelmets.com/productDetail.asp?prodID=4#



Something similar. It's getting kinda wrecked so I'll probably upgrade soon.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 9, 2009)

I just bought my son his first bike helmet today...






I have a cheapo Bell myself... not sure what model.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 9, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I just bought my son his first bike helmet today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd rock that!  (no pun intended)  lol


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a helmet made by Limar I think it's the 911 model.  I got it off Steepandcheap a few years ago for a good price.  It looks like this one:





My next helmet will probably be a little more low key looking, or all white just to piss people off.


----------



## sLoPeS (Jul 9, 2009)

Giro Phase






just picked it up this year and really like it.  very stable and "locks" onto my head.  the helmet i was using before was good but it got kinda gross.


----------



## sLoPeS (Jul 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> or all white just to piss people off.



haha, kinda like mine?


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 9, 2009)

giro animas - like my ski helmet i went with the most vents i could find - i'm a big head sweater. it looks like giro dropped this model tho?!?!?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> haha, kinda like mine?



I like that one, looks sweet!

For some reason people hate the white ski helmet I got this past season....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2009)

Giro Fuse..it's 4 years old..I figure I'll have it until it breaks..It was origionally $150 but I got it on sale for $110...since then I have skied about 400 days which puts it's per day cost at about a quarter..


----------



## sLoPeS (Jul 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I like that one, looks sweet!
> 
> For some reason people hate the white ski helmet I got this past season....



really?  giro g10 mx or something like that?  i have the same one and think its pretty rad. im an idiot and for some reason bought a size larger than i should of.  i have to wear a beanie underneath for it to fit right, such a gaper.  and i dont mind that but when its over say 40 degrees its just way to hot and i found myself not wearing a helmet this spring season.  i may grab a new helmet for this season.  thinking a bern or something like that.  im a sucker for the visor.  u just need to pick up some sick mirrored goggles.  sunglasses + that helmet dont look the best IMO.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I like that one, looks sweet!
> 
> For some reason people hate the white ski helmet I got this past season....


It's not that we hate it, it's just that white ski gear tends to be women's stuff. So we make fun of you for it.



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Giro Fuse..it's 4 years old..I figure I'll have it until it breaks..It was origionally $150 but I got it on sale for $110...since then I have skied about 400 days which puts it's per day cost at about a quarter..


But what bike helmet do you use?

I've got a Bell Solar. I should probably upgrade to something with a bit better venting.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2009)

mondeo said:


> But what bike helmet do you use?




If I ever bike I would use my ski helmet..I would just keep the vents open and remove the earmuffs..and anyway I thought this was about ski helmets..I just realized this was in the bike forum..filled with old men who wear spandex..


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> really?  giro g10 mx or something like that?  i have the same one and think its pretty rad. im an idiot and for some reason bought a size larger than i should of.  i have to wear a beanie underneath for it to fit right, such a gaper.  and i dont mind that but when its over say 40 degrees its just way to hot and i found myself not wearing a helmet this spring season.  i may grab a new helmet for this season.  thinking a bern or something like that.  im a sucker for the visor.  u just need to pick up some sick mirrored goggles.  sunglasses + that helmet dont look the best IMO.



Yup, white G10 mx, they're just jealous of my style...  They seem to run big, mine's a medium, where I normally would wear an XL.  Maybe next season I'll get a white full face... :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If I ever bike I would use my ski helmet



Waaaaayyyyyy to hot to do that uke:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Waaaaayyyyyy to hot to do that uke:



OK it would definitely be a fullface if I was a mountain biker..and red..with a lightning bolt..


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 9, 2009)

Fox Flux





Next helmet will be the Giro Xen, fit great with lots of venting.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 10, 2009)

This:


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If I ever bike I would use my ski helmet..I would just keep the vents open and remove the earmuffs..and anyway I thought this was about ski helmets..I just realized this was in the bike forum..filled with old men who wear spandex..



I'm not old!


----------

